# Pawnshopping



## Mike_E (Sep 14, 2010)

Aluminium surveyor's tripod--  $20. 

And I almost didn't stop.


----------



## j-dogg (Sep 17, 2010)

Pawnshops ftw.......my entire Minolta Maxxum 4 outfit I have pieced together from various pawnshops and thrift stores.


----------



## filmshooter (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome find! Also look on CraigsList. Toooooooooooooons of "old" film SLR cameras on there and they are usually SUPER cheap! I got an old 1970's Konica Autoreflex with 3 good lenses, remote shutter release, shutter release timer, many filters, cases, teleconverter, bag, strap, a 35mm point an shoot to go with it, 2 flashes and tons of other stuff for it from a guy on CraigsList for $75. The old man purchased it all brand new so I have all of the paperwork/manuals for everything, and it is all in mint condition. He just upgraded to digital and hadnt used it in a few years and wanted to get rid of it. My girlfriend gor a ton of filters at an auction for $5 and gave them to me. Pawn shops, flea markets and CraigsList... FTW! =D


----------

